# WHAT IS THIS SONG's NAME?!?!?!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If you mean the song that plays for about 5 seconds when the page opens the one I hear if Bach's tocato and fuga in F Minor. It's also know as the Phantom of the Opera music from the silent movie version.

Here's one page I found with a downloadable mp3:

http://www.stimble.com/Prague/prague.html


----------



## alone (Mar 26, 2005)

I love you. Thank you!!!


----------

